# BMI Berechnung Methoden



## TechGirl (17. Apr 2016)

Hallo ich muss ein Java Programm schreiben, welches das BMI berechnet.

Ich habe eine Klasse mit den Daten 

*Name* - Datentyp String
*Geschlecht (Frau/Mann)* - Datentyp Boolean
*Körpergröße (in cm)* - Datentyp Integer
*Körpergewicht (in kg)* - Datentyp Float
Nun muss ich geeignete Methoden dafür definieren.
insbesondere Zugriffsmethoden (get/set-Methoden)

Wie mache ich das?

Kann mir einer da behilflich sein?


----------



## udo-100 (17. Apr 2016)

hi TechGirl,
Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht für dich gemacht. 
Bsp. public void setName(string name) {
              this.Name=name;
         };
usw..


----------



## TechGirl (17. Apr 2016)

Es geht doch hauptsächlich nur um die Erstellung von get set Methoden.
Wollte nur wissen wie man es macht.


----------



## Bitfehler (17. Apr 2016)

Beispiel:

```
public class Artikel
{
  //Variablen
  private String artBezeichner;
  ...weitere...
  public Artikel() {}
  public Artikel(String artBezeichner) {
      this.artBezeichner = artBezeichner;
  }
 
  //Set
  public void setartBezeichner(String artBezeichner) {
      this.artBezeichner = artBezeichner;
  }
 
  //Get
  public String getBezeichner() {
      return this.artBezeichner;
  }
 
}
```


----------

